# Dry box converted to livewell



## gflinders (Dec 16, 2008)

I am looking for an aftermarket dry box that has a hatch and is one piece that I can cut a hole in my deck and screw in and plumb to be a livewell. Not finding much online. Nothing at Bass Pro Shop or the local marina store. Any suggestions or links? Any threads on here already where this has been done? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## gflinders (Dec 16, 2008)

This probably gives a better idea of what I am trying to accomplish. 

Will this










Plus this











Work as a livewell or will it be too heavy for my deck or the utility hatch liner once full of water. My deck is fiberglass foam board (not sure which brand) and feels sturdy I weigh 275lbs with no give when I walk. I don't know how sturdy the utility hatch liners are or if it would break with the weight of water. There would be no support from underneath the floor and it would hang by the lip and be screwed into the deck. I would run the plumbing under the deck. I am planning on only putting a small livewell in (3-6 gallons). 

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Your not finding one piece because they are two pieces as you posted. The well is under the deck and the lid is on the deck.


----------



## gflinders (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok great, thank you DuckNut


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are not going to support the well on the bottom, use wood or a strip of aluminum to add support to the lip when you bolt it in.


----------



## gflinders (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you again, very helpful.


----------

